# "use Windows to Configure my Wireless Network Settings" check box non-existent



## NoBullets (Jan 1, 2008)

*"use Windows to Configure my Wireless Network Settings" check box non-existent*

It's completely probable that I'm just doing something wrong or overlooking a detail, but here's where my confusion lies:

When I right click on my little Wireless Network indicator on the bottom right of my screen and choose to view available networks, a message is displayed that says "Windows cannot configure this wireless connection. if you have enabled another program to manage this wireless connection, use that software. If you want Windows to configure this wireless connection, start the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) service. For information about starting the WZC service, see article 871122 in the Microsoft Knowledge Base on the Microsoft.com Web site".

I read the article they suggested and followed the directions as closely as I could, however even though i am, in fact, running XP and have service pack 2 like they mention, their instructions don't bring me to the results they describe.

the WZC service, according to my computer, is on. That part is fine.

In taht article though, they ask me to run ncpa.cpl. So far so good. Then they ask me to click on my wireless connection, which is easy enough. then they instruct to click on the "change settings for this connection" on the left, which I can do.

This is where I get confused. they ask me to "On the Wireless Networks tab, click to select the Use Windows to configure my wireless network settings check box."

There IS no Wireless Network Tab, and in fact no such check box under any of the options I've searched through. I've tried messing around on my own for quite a while, never able to find this magical "Use Windows" check box no matter how many different approaches I use.

My internet is working fine here at home, but only on this connection, when I'm out somewhere else I can't use any WiFi because I can't view any available networks. 

can anyone set me straight? I'm sure I'm just missing something, but any direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "use Windows to Configure my Wireless Network Settings" check box non-existent*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## NoBullets (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: "use Windows to Configure my Wireless Network Settings" check box non-existent*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex Klanke>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Balthasar
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.in.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-E4-7C-02

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.in.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-56-A2-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
68.87.72.130
68.87.77.130
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 01, 2008 4:42:37 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 02, 2008 4:42:37
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex Klanke>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "use Windows to Configure my Wireless Network Settings" check box non-existent*

Can you provide screen shots of those dialog boxes that you are having issues with? My wireless machine appears not to have those issues.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## NoBullets (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: "use Windows to Configure my Wireless Network Settings" check box non-existent*

Sorry it took me a couple days to get back, I was a bit busy with work and such 

Thanks so much for your willingness to help! I'll get some screenshots up here as soon as I can and hopefully you can show me where I messed up


----------

